# Bindi Babies at Home :)



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is their inside puppy area, waiting for them to come home. It used to be my dining area  They sleep in here, and also stay inside if it's cold outside or raining. I took the week off to be home with them, then I go back to work for 4 days, and then took next Friday off, as the pups start to go home then.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is their outside pen-I am getting very little on my to do list done, as I spend most of my time out there with them, or standing inside watching them play  My hostas will never be the same!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom and I were talking on another post about what we wake up to every morning  It isn't pretty :doh: Here it is (takes almost an hour to clean it all up in the morning!)

I will say the litter boxes are life savers! We had visitors this week and it was too cold to play with the puppies outside so they were all in the house. Only one accident in at least an hour! When I put them in their pen, they ALL ran over to the litter box and peed  Good puppies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pictures are just great, the pups are so adorable, so beautiful. I know they're a lot of work. Before you know it, they'll be going to their own homes and you're going to be missing them. I for one, will miss looking at their pictures.......

Take care of yourself, I know you're sore after that nasty fall you took, ouch!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my sooooo cute, I feel puppy fever coming on!!!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Do they instinctively know to go to their litter boxes or is some training required? If you had a puppy pen like that for just one puppy, would they use it? thanks! They are adorable!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, they are so cute! 

My question is, any idea which one you're keeping yet?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, Linda, I LOVE them. Really, they are so beautiful. I'm with Michelle - which one is yours?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Looking at those pictures makes me want another pup. They are just cute little fluff balls.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are gorgeous pups. It is easy to understand why your "to do" list is being ignored. Thanks for sharing the pictures. The first one of Bindi doing her head count is priceless.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So so cute! Enjoy your time with them. I'm sure you will be worn out when they go to their new homes.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Angelina said:


> Do they instinctively know to go to their litter boxes or is some training required? If you had a puppy pen like that for just one puppy, would they use it? thanks! They are adorable!


They instinctively seem to go to the litter boxes, although it takes awhile before all of them use it. Even now, there are a couple who pee right outside the boxes, but all use it to poop in.

Romey and Bindi came home in the middle of January, when it was too cold for them to be outside and they used the pen and litter box. Not always ideal though, as Bindi still will use the pee pads intended for the toy dogs-talk about an overflow situation  Plus the litter tracks all over the place-I hate that!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> OMG, they are so cute!
> 
> My question is, any idea which one you're keeping yet?





Sophie_Mom said:


> Oh, Linda, I LOVE them. Really, they are so beautiful. I'm with Michelle - which one is yours?


We don't know yet. Rose Red is very eye catching but there are a couple of others that look really nice too. We will make the decision on Sunday. I am co-owning a girl with the Rubisch's, so it will seem really empty after next weekend


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those photos are so cute! Thanks for showing me the messy puppy pen--that virtually assures I'll never be a breeder.

I love the puppy pen--DH is constructing us a playpen for Toby during his surgical recovery--free of obstructions for his e-collar he must wear for up to 6 weeks. I think he decided to create one just like yours! Great minds!! 

I hope your bruise heals and your neck stops being stiff. I went to an acupuncturist (human) for my stiff neck and it worked!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh Linda those pics are great, looks like they have a great area set up in your dining room and outside too. Dining rooms are overrated, I like it much better as a puppy play pen! Hope your bruises and aches are gone soon. 

Can't wait to find out which one of those beautiful little pups will be ours!! 

I can almost count the sleeps on one hand now - getting VERY excited.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Dallas Gold said:


> Those photos are so cute! Thanks for showing me the messy puppy pen--that virtually assures I'll never be a breeder.
> 
> I love the puppy pen--DH is constructing us a playpen for Toby during his surgical recovery--free of obstructions for his e-collar he must wear for up to 6 weeks. I think he decided to create one just like yours! Great minds!!
> 
> I hope your bruise heals and your neck stops being stiff. I went to an acupuncturist (human) for my stiff neck and it worked!


My friend Lori made the puppy pen. It is just PVC pipe and that white plastic "fencing" you can get at Menard's, Lowe's or Home Depot. It is surprisingly sturdy. If i were to redo it, I would use those plastic zip ties from the electrical department instead of wire, and a gate would be handy too. It does break down easily for storage too, which you may or may not care about.

Fingers crossed for Toby, that all will go well, with an easy and uneventful recovery!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And oh my-tonight they learned how to make the squeaky toys squeak! I didn't realize little puppy jaws could work a squeaky toy for so long and so loudly........................


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Linda,
They are just precious! I love the pic of Bindi checking her babies. I also love the puppy pen pics because you are showing us as it really is. We are so excited for our boy! Thank you, thank you thank you!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

They are all soooo cute!! 

I couldn't imagine how busy you must be with all those cuties running around. I wouldn't want to do my to do list either....watching golden puppies play all day would be much better than any to do list :

Hope you are feeling better from your fall- ouch!


----------

